# Other woman claims she’s pregnant



## CeeMee (Mar 27, 2018)

My husband cheated and we are getting divorced, but his girlfriend is claiming she’s pregnant at age 56!!!!
She has a lot of major health issues and she’s 56. I’ve heard it’s possible, but really? 

It’s really bothering me as he never wanted more kids after our one and only who is 28 years old. 

She has 4 already and her oldest is 34! 

Just having a hard time dealing with this even tho I know I shouldn’t.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*

*Divorce is the best option here, but a 56 year old woman saying she's getting ready "to domino?" 

Definitely the exception much rather than the rule! But I certainly wouldn't put a whole lot of stock in it until such time that I actually saw some written document signed off on by her attending OB/Gyn!

But then again, perchance that she's correct ~ this is really all your STBXH's problem now, and certainly not yours!*


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*



arbitrator said:


> *Divorce is the best option here, but a 56 year old woman saying she's getting ready "to domino?"
> 
> Definitely the exception much rather than the rule! But I certainly wouldn't put a whole lot of stock in it until such time that I actually saw some written document signed off on by her attending OB/Gyn!
> 
> But then again, perchance that she's correct ~ this is really all your STBXH's problem now, and certainly not yours!*


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

QFT (quoted for truth)!!! Boy Arb hit it right out of the park on this one. I would say it's unlikely she's pregnant but not impossible...just improbable. 

I wouldn't believe it until you see it from a doctor, but that's just me. 

AND since you're divorcing, it's not your circus...not your monkeys.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

And major health issues make it even less likely. 

I came home to my first wife one evening to see helium balloons which said "It's a Boy" and "It's a Girl". She was ecstatic. It was one of the few times I cried in my adult life. I knew it wasn't true. I didn't know how to tell her.

My wife suffered from liver failure. I knew this was an early menopause. She was 33.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

56 no way!!!


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

Age 56 not impossible. She can see a Doctor and get 
conformation. At her age I would be concerned about her 
health issues and if the baby is born healthy. But you are 
getting divorced so not your problem correct.If she is
pregnant then I just hope the baby is healthy.


----------



## CeeMee (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm seeking alimony and in my state I will likely get it. But if she is pregnant, that could impact my alimony, so in a way, it kind of is my circus, unfortunately


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*

She wishes she was pregnant. If she was, she'd have your STBX on the hook for 18 years of child support that she would surely use to support herself. Money is what she's after. Your hubby was stupid and got conned. I'm happy for you that you're divorcing him. I'm a divorce attorney myself. If you have any questions about your lawyer's job performance drop them here and there are a couple of us that read the board that are attorneys and will be happy to advise you.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*

How far along is she?
With health issues and her age combined she is in a super high-risk pregnancy then.

I'd also look for proof from a doctor.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*



CeeMee said:


> I'm seeking alimony and in my state I will likely get it. But if she is pregnant, that could impact my alimony, so in a way, it kind of is my circus, unfortunately


*I'd get your particulars in front of a good family law attorney ASAP and let them get started on the "discovery" process!

Frankly, I'd be totally surprised that the OW isn't busy trying to pull the wool over your eyes!*


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*

Have you seen this woman? Do you know what kind of shape she is in? Does she have a perfect diet and the figure of a 35 year old woman?

Have you spoken to an attorney about whether alimony would be impacted by your stbx having a child?


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Two articles from reputable sources have said that births after age 50 are less than .01% (1 in 10000) - compounded by the fact that the majority of these births are conceived through in-vitro fertilization and donor eggs.

The other article makes the direct statement that the odds of a 50-year or older mother delivering are roughly equivalent to those of winning the lottery.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

The first thing to do is confirm her pregnancy with 
a qualified Doctor. If you are worried about alimony then
get a good lawyer. You should I believe get started on your divorce 
process and let wayward hubby worry about paying up.


----------



## CeeMee (Mar 27, 2018)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*



CynthiaDe said:


> Have you seen this woman? Do you know what kind of shape she is in? Does she have a perfect diet and the figure of a 35 year old woman?
> 
> Have you spoken to an attorney about whether alimony would be impacted by your stbx having a child?


I've seen her. She's 56 and looks 70. She's at least 300 pounds and can barely walk. She's also a cancer survivor. So I really have doubts, but you never know. 

And yes, my attorney says that my alimony can be impacted.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*



CeeMee said:


> I've seen her. She's 56 and looks 70. She's at least 300 pounds and can barely walk. She's also a cancer survivor. So I really have doubts, but you never know.
> 
> And yes, my attorney says that my alimony can be impacted.


The chances of this being true are so remote that I don't think you should worry about it. Get your divorce taking care of asap and move on. 

Even if she is pregnant, the chances of her sustaining a pregnancy are even more remote than becoming pregnant to begin with.

Again, stop worrying and keep moving forward in the divorce. For one thing, she would not only have to prove that she is pregnant, but she would then have to prove that the baby is his. That can done with a non-invasive test during pregnancy.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*

I'm always amazed at what I read. Do you have any idea how YOU are supposed to see HER documentation from her doctor? I sure don't either.

But this right here . . .



CeeMee said:


> I'm seeking alimony and in my state I will likely get it. But if she is pregnant, that could impact my alimony, so in a way, it kind of is my circus, unfortunately


. . . is not true. You need to speak with your attorney before imagining things and worrying about stuff that isn't so. Her pregnancy doesn't affect what you are entitled to receive in your divorce proceedings. In addition to that, she who files first gets priority. So if she were to file for child support, she couldn't until after the child is born, and your case will be long settled by then.

Aside from that, she likely isn't pregnant and if she is, you don't have to worry about it. Her pregnancy and child don't affect you in the least. The only thing that would affect you is his actual income changing, not what he has to do with his income.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

CeeMee said:


> I've seen her. She's 56 and looks 70. She's at least 300 pounds and can barely walk. She's also a cancer survivor. So I really have doubts, but you never know.
> 
> And yes, my attorney says that my alimony can be impacted.


I didn't see your response here when I replied. So I'm wondering if you asked your lawyer how your alimony may be impacted. Is is a matter of law or is it a matter of a sympathetic judge? Or, is it a matter of you need to find another attorney because I know that's not the way laws and the lawful calculators work. Your divorce will be final before her child arrives, and she has nothing to claim until then. Did your attorney explain what s/he meant by that?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

She’s likely lying, probably to mess with one or both of you.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*



CeeMee said:


> I've seen her. She's 56 and looks 70. She's at least 300 pounds and can barely walk. She's also a cancer survivor. So I really have doubts, but you never know.
> 
> And yes, my attorney says that my alimony can be impacted.


uhm, i mean not to sound mean, but WHY would your husband cheat with her in the first place? what was he thinking?


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*

I was a Nurse in Labor & Delivery and yes a woman over 56 can be pregnant and deliver a healthy baby. Rare but it can happen.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*

Do you think your husband has paid for her fertility treatments?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*



CeeMee said:


> I've seen her. She's 56 and looks 70. She's at least 300 pounds and can barely walk. She's also a cancer survivor. So I really have doubts, but you never know.
> 
> And yes, my attorney says that my alimony can be impacted.


Oh good grief! The chances of her being pregnant are slim. I was going to ask if she was showing, but I guess that's not a good question with your description of her.

How far along does she claim to be?

Most likely she' is just trying to stir up drama.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

It's probably menopause!


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

I agree with EleGirlL just trying to stir up drama
By your reaction doing a good job of it.
Consider her not pregnant until it is confirmed
by a qualified medical professional. Continue
with your divorce.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

ceemee said:


> my husband cheated and we are getting divorced, but his girlfriend is claiming she’s pregnant at age 56!!!!
> .




rofl!!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🧐🧐


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*



VeryHurt said:


> I was a Nurse in Labor & Delivery and yes a woman over 56 can be pregnant and deliver a healthy baby. Rare but it can happen.


Most women who conceive after 50 are using fertility treatments. Which each passing year, the probability becomes more remote. And even then, as mentioned earlier, a woman would have to be in very good physical condition. Furthermore, the miscarriage rate increases by 50% once a woman hits 40. Miscarriage rate increases with each year.

This woman isn't pregnant. It may not even be the woman who is trying to mess with you. It could be your husband trying to get a better settlement in the divorce. Have you heard anything new on this situation?


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*

Hi Cynthia ~
Not sure why you quoted me.
VH


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*



VeryHurt said:


> Hi Cynthia ~
> Not sure why you quoted me.
> VH


It amkes sense to me why she quoted you.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Other woman claims she’s pregnant*

I have read about women in their 50s giving birth ...... usually in the Daily Mail AND after fertility treatments.


----------

